# Few bits left to get..payday Fri haha



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Well what to say but I am lost to this coffee lark.....

Still missing a few bits but what I have to date as of starting to collect last year and can you believe I didn't start to use a tamper with my old Krups till late last year, sadly now dead after 20+ years and replaced by Gaggia Classic last week..........

To say that I am lost to the ritual of the preparation is a total understatement!!!!!

I find being that into the prep leads to me enjoying the finished product way more, does anyone else find this??? Or maybe I'm just weird!

I also have a totally addictive personality and nature tinged with bordering geek like and obsessiveness with anything I get into.

Anyway, the list with reasons why/not etc:

Gaggia Classic - the reviews spoke for themselves really and was the right price.

VST 18g basket - used for the first time today. The pressure one that came with the Gaggia just made me go, huh!? One hole? And make it look like it had more for show, pointless. Also felt like cheating.......

18g cause I like a double shot of the morning.

First one today came out ok, happy with it but work to be done.

Espro Toroid 12oz frothing jug - for the cappuccinos, I love a cappuccino especially last thing with some music and sometimes a book. Don't start me on music another thing I am lost to!

Oh and I like the look of it lol

Porlex Mini Grinder - received last week. Nice little machine. Fresh grinds, WOW!

Decided this would do for now as only make one drink at a time, sometimes the better half joins me for a cappuccino but she's a tea drinker, I don't like tea.

Good results happy with it.

Tamper - Missing. Get one end of week as payday.

Using the plastic one provided at moment as old one (cheap) is far to small. Basket on Krups was about 49mm....

Not ideal but getting by, currently looking and going mmmmmm new toys!!! Would like to spend a £100!! but probably £50 will have to do...... I know I know it's essential!

Scales - NEED SOME!!! Currently doing by eye and yes I know from reading this is just not good enough.

To show I am trying though and demonstrate my geekish and addictive nature I will tell you what I did to gauge my 'correct'ish weight to start with.

.........I grabbed my digital stylus scales from beside my record deck and thought hmmm they only go up to 5g and I won't fit a container on. So I weighed out 1g of beans on there (9 beans) then proceeded to count out the correct amount of beans onto a saucer so I could guesstimate until those scales are here. Sad, yep but the efforts there.....

Espresso cups - Four little cheaper and also have a singular more round one which I love but can see myself getting a glass one also. Why? Well it looks bloody cool and you can check your results can't you. Head etc and yeah haha lost to it.

Cappuccino Cups - Now this is is where I'll embarrass myself! If your still with me fair play and forgive my prattle.

Over the last year I spent umpteen hours searching online and many a high street to find the correct one. I new that I would see it and know it was the one. It became like a quest for the Holy Grail, ridiculous and a lost cause eventually.

I decided then to create my own. I like the ying yang of black coffee and a white cup.

I found a printers, I found the art and sorted it all out. They had to mean something and accompany my coffee, music, reading rituals.

The art is Ralph Steadman and based on the book Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, my favourite book.

Now they may mean nothing to you but for me they surround my chosen and steadily improving cappuccino with something I love.

So there you are mostly acquired over the last two months if you have made it this far I apologise for my rambling and anything I missed but respect you attention span.

On a leaving note and to show you the depths my coffee addiction (though only a beginner in its true preparation, taste and art form and my loss to it, a recommendation...

Currently reading The Devils Cup by Stewart Lee Allen. Coffee from it's origins and the travels he made to uncover it's history ancient and new from original source to its worldwide cover.

Interesting and easy read bordering a gonzo style.

I'd like to thank my fingers and the first double espresso of the morning in helping the bringing you this over the top post from my phone this morning.

Cheers

SK8

(


----------

